# Leah - Transport Story



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. I am sending good thoughts and prayers - may she rest in peace...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this news  Please pass on my condolences to Betty for her great loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leah*

Oh, No, I am so very sorry about Leah and for Betty!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

She just wanted the people that helped with the transport to know that Leah has passed on, and of course anyone else who is familiar with her story.

Leah lived out a great life with Betty.

I'll pass along any messages left here.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. Leah was one of those stories on GRF that I will never forget.

Hugs going to Betty!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just a quick picture I made.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Betty lost sweet Leah. I'm sure her heart is breaking.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ninde*

Ninde

Bless you for making that picture-how beautiful!!
Can you find the link of when Betty got her on this forum?
I would love to reread it and please give my condolences to Betty!
REST IN Peace, Sweet Leah!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The thread about Leah! She had a LONG trip but she made it and had an awesome life! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ansport-needed-fl-new-england.html#post335609


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leah*

What a beautiful story how everyone worked together to get Leah to Betty?
What is Betty's screen name so I can tell her I am sorry!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Her screen name on here is Carraig but she's banned (I dunno why!?) and hasn't been back since.

She's also taking a break from the internet right now but she's on another forum (***********************.com) if you'd like to join there and leave a message.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I was one of the lucky ones to have a layover day with this beautiful girl as she made her way up from Florida to far north Canada. I still laugh at how she was a perabulating pooper. As in she could poop as she walked along. LOL. I know Betty won't be a long time before she decides that she needs to give a loving home to a senior golden.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Apparently I can't type the forum name on here...it's blocked ??? But it's the same name as this one but with a "the" at the start.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This is the link to Leahs journey http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/general-golden-retriever-rescue-forum/27241-leas-transport.html


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Betty I'm so sorry to read that your Leah has passed. I love the picture of her sweet face.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks Rob for finding that thread. I kept typing in LeaH so that's probably why I couldn't find it!! 

That's funny that she would poop and walk at the same time! Talented, she was!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I well remember that trip from FL to Canada to start Leah's new life. It was a wonderful outpouring of love and friendship for so many to get that sweetheart to her forever home. Godspeed Leah, and please share our condolences with Betty.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Leah. Please pass on my heartfelt condolences to Betty. I, too, watched the thread about Leah's transport. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Leah!


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Prayers her way.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Just read the original thread about her transport, and the sad news about Leah's passing. There was a lot of love and caring for her back then, and it sounds like she a great life with Betty. Bless Leah, Betty, and all those involved in giving a sweet old girl a second chance!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Leah passed away. I loved doing her transport. She was Bama's first big crush. He stared back at her the whole time from the front seat like he was so in love with her. She was a really sweet girl. Please pass on my condolences to her.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

RIP sweet Leah...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just read threads how Leah became Betty's girl. My deepest condolences to Betty for the loss of her beautiful girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

just went back thru and read Leah's story again. And found her video and website. 
www.fortheloveofleah.com


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> For the love of Leah - YouTube
> 
> just went back thru and read Leah's story again. And found her video and website.
> www.fortheloveofleah.com


WOW! Absolutely beautiful tribute. It is amazing how a pup can bring folks together. RIP sweet Leah...you were truly Loved!


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm so very sorry and I hope Betty finds peace soon.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss Betty. Rest in peace Leah....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ninde'Gold said:


> The thread about Leah! She had a LONG trip but she made it and had an awesome life!
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ansport-needed-fl-new-england.html#post335609


Thank you for posting the link to the thread, her journey was before I joined the forum. 

I'm so sorry to hear that Leah has passed, please send my thoughts and prayers to Betty. I know Leah was loved very much and will be greatly missed. 

Godspeed sweet girl, sleep softly. 

ETA: I just watched the video, it was so beautiful but there should have been a warning, it was hard watching through the tears.

An amazing effort by everyone who helped get this sweet beautiful girl to her home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Leah*

What a touching video of Leah's JOURNEY HOME!!!
You guys rock, getting her from Florida to Canada!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:heartbeat:heartbeat:
Rest in peace, sweet Leah and my condolences to Betty.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The video made me cry, too. I watched it a 2nd time with the song muted and it was sweet to watch. 

She made LOTS of friends, she was one lucky dog!  

We're still not sure what happened to her, she was sick for a day or so then Betty took her to the vet then all she posted was "Leah is gone". 

So heartbreaking.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please pass our condlences to Betty, have just read Leah's amazing story

Sleep softly Leah


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Please also pass on my condolences to Betty in Leah's passing. What a wonderful outpouring of love from all here on the forum and a triumph to people banning together for a cause. Heartwarming.

Leah may you rest in peace. Your journey has been long and full of smiles and wonder. Rest long in sweet slumber, your journey is now complete as you are Home!


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

Can hardly type for crying over her video.....What an amazing journey! Thank God for loving, caring people who will go the extra mile for a "friend" in need. Rest in peace sweet Leah...hugs to Betty, and only sweet memories.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Please express my condolences to Betty, I re-read just the very beginning of the link regarding Leah's transport and it all came back to me. I am going to go back and re-read the whole thing. It was a wonderful thing Betty did for Leah and I am sure her years were spent being happily loved by Betty. Sad when we lose another golden buddy. Thank you for letting us all know and for being such a good friend to Betty.
Kathi


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am the lucky person who pulled Leah from her former home and fostered her and did the first leg of her transport all the way from central Florida, with MUCH help from many of you. I am so sad to have heard this news. She was very lucky to have such a wonderful life with Betty, and she and her story inspired many of us, including myself. To see how people here pulled together for this girl was simply amazing. I believe she was nine years old, and that was four or give years ago, so she did, indeed, have a grand life.


----------



## maggsd (Mar 20, 2012)

Im so very sorry to hear about Betty's sas loss. I remember Leah's story, it caught my sight and I followed it all the way to Betty ! 

I was amazed of the kindess of our GRF people and the lengths they would go to for a Golden in need of a loving home, be it all that way to go. 

"Betty, I'm so sorry for your very sad loss of Leah, much to soon, like many of our beloved Goldens, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Please take comfort in knowing you are with friends who know exactly how heart breaking it is xxx"


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

It's with a heavy heart that I also must report that Betty's other senior Golden named Nikki is now at the bridge with Leah.

 

It's been very hard on Betty having lost both dogs so close to each other.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't imagine the pain and sadness losing two so close together.. heartfelt condolences to Betty.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Leah's journey happened before I was a member, but I so enjoyed reading of her journey.

I know she found the good life she deserved with Betty. I am so very sorry for Betty's double loss. One is hard, two well.... almost unbearable.

I'm going to add leah and Nikki to the Rainbow Bridge thread. I know they were welcomed by all of our pups already there.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, poor Betty. Please pass along my sympathies.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Please pass along my heartfelt condolences to Betty on the loss of both of her sweet pups. I can't imagine....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry Betty had to say goodbye to Nikki so soon. Losing one is hard but two in such a short time it is beyond the words. My deepest condolences to Betty.

Run free, play hard with your sister, sleep softly sweet Nikki and Leah you are both greatly missed by your mom.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope Betty is able to track down another senior rescue soon. I remember how hard it is to come home to a goldenless home. I've already told her I'm in for the next transport.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sad to read that Nikki also passed away. She must be so sad. If she is going to get another golden and a transport is needed. I am in. That was the best trip to do to help her. My heart really goes out to Betty now for the double loss.


----------

